# 1956 Ford 900 Loss of hydraulics



## cookac (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello, guys i have a ford 900 which just recently lost hydraulics. We had the pump taken apart and cleaned, everything looked fine. Put back together no hydraulics at first but after running for a few moving the tractor it worked again. Then it stopped again. Tried priming with air but no luck as of now. Any suggestions would be great Thanks


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

My 1955 960 has nearly the identical problem. Did you figure yours out?


----------

